# Bloodworms



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

fed my fish some bloodworms today... is there a better way to feed them bloodworms then to just throw the cube in there and watch them go everywhere?? i was like holy hell lol... he hate the hell outta them but man they suck to clean up. i only put like a 1/4 of a cube in there and they was still all over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never tried it, but maybe a Worm Feeder could make feeding these tiny particle foods more efficient.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Never saw that before.. Thanks Bullsnake


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Uh.... don't throw the whole cube in all at once?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I didnt.. Only put like a 1/4 of the cube in.. Im gonna try puttin them in a little bit of water and letting them sit then just tossin a few at a time in. Thats my only guess.. Its just he is only 3" and I try to feed him all the time and he just refuses to eat. He gets some of the bloodworms i just dont think he knows how to chew them. He will get them in his mouth then spit them out then just repeat till he actually does get them down. He is tryin at least. Just looks a little skinny rite now.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

there is no really efficient way to feed bloodworms. i tend to stay away from them so that they wont gunk up my tanks. they work well for baby Ps , but i stopped using them once they grew into sub adults. i enjoy feeding them night crawlers much more. even when my Ps were little, they all attacked the night crawlers and ripped them apart. one thing that you could try is those floating ring feeders that sit on top of the water. they keep the food from floating all over the place, however you would have to use the freeze dried bloodworms in order for this to work.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I tell you what i went and got some silversides and he freekin tore the hell outta them!! Couldnt bite anything off of them but i tore small chunks off and he stayed at the top of the tank and was waitin on them. I FINALLY FOUND SOMETHING THAT HE LIKES (thats dead already)!!!!!!!! lol....


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

lo4life said:


> I tell you what i went and got some silversides and he freekin tore the hell outta them!! Couldnt bite anything off of them but i tore small chunks off and he stayed at the top of the tank and was waitin on them. I FINALLY FOUND SOMETHING THAT HE LIKES (thats dead already)!!!!!!!! lol....


if you are experimenting with other foods try krill, night crawlers, fillets, prawn. all are much easier than bloodworms imo.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wait a minute.

*Hold the phone!*

So you're talking about a single redbelly?
Man, the guy has no competition for food, so the frenzy instinct is gone.

Yeah, you'll have to feed this guy very daintily.
The larger the group of pygos (_notice I never say shoal...) _the more frenzied they eat.

It's totally unnatural for a pygo to be solitary.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

NO NO NO... I know better then that from reading stuff on this site. I use the search button before I post things.. I have a single Elong. That was prolly my fault I said "they" in the first post. Sorry Piranha Man....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

lo4life said:


> NO NO NO... I know better then that from reading stuff on this site. I use the search button before I post things.. I have a single Elong. That was prolly my fault I said "they" in the first post. Sorry Piranha Man....


Ah, I gotcha...
The "them" to which you were referring was the bloodworms, not the fish.
So it's a single elong.
Right on... I love that species. Such unique characteristics.









So, how are things coming?

p.s. Didn't mean to get postal on your ass in the previous post...
It was a combination of half kidding mixed with several beers.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I'm glad that I got a Elong! I was on here for a month or two just looking at different posts and doing research before I bought him. Then next thing you know Alex got a shipment of 2-3" ones in and Im on the phone with him LOL... Well now that I found something thta he loves to eat he is getting very use to me being around the tank. Every time he sees me he will swim to the front and look up wanting some food. Its alright I know what you mean about the couple of beers.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just posted one in the pics forum.. Not a good one but you can see him starting to darken up..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> NO NO NO... I know better then that from reading stuff on this site. I use the search button before I post things.. I have a single Elong. That was prolly my fault I said "they" in the first post. Sorry Piranha Man....


Ah, I gotcha...
The "them" to which you were referring was the bloodworms, not the fish.
So it's a single elong.
Right on... I love that species. Such unique characteristics.









So, how are things coming?

p.s. Didn't mean to get postal on your ass in the previous post...
It was a combination of half kidding mixed with several beers.








[/quote]

P man your a funny dude.
Its funny seeing your buzzed posts. They sometimes stick out like sore thumbs...haha...then again I sometimes dont remember mine and have to edit them the next day...haha.

Anyway,
I dont use bolldworms either. Wait..yeah I do for my peacock eel. BUT i feed out of my hand or a (Brain fart here) I use one of those things you use when cooking a turkey that suck up the juices so you can pour them on the turkey again? What the hell are they called???

Anyway you propbably woulndt be able to do that being he is 3 inches already.
I wouldnt waste my time with them.
Try silver slides as mentioned above or freeze dried krill, chop up some shrimp or other white meat fish into small pieces.
If he isnt eating dont feed him for 4-5 days. He will projbably eat next time.

If not make sure your water params are proper and check for any signs of illness. How does he look (besides skinny)?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

notaverage said:


> NO NO NO... I know better then that from reading stuff on this site. I use the search button before I post things.. I have a single Elong. That was prolly my fault I said "they" in the first post. Sorry Piranha Man....


Ah, I gotcha...
The "them" to which you were referring was the bloodworms, not the fish.
So it's a single elong.
Right on... I love that species. Such unique characteristics.









So, how are things coming?

p.s. Didn't mean to get postal on your ass in the previous post...
It was a combination of half kidding mixed with several beers.








[/quote]

P man your a funny dude.
Its funny seeing your buzzed posts. They sometimes stick out like sore thumbs...haha...then again I sometimes dont remember mine and have to edit them the next day...haha.

Anyway,
I dont use bolldworms either. Wait..yeah I do for my peacock eel. BUT i feed out of my hand or a (Brain fart here) I use one of those things you use when cooking a turkey that suck up the juices so you can pour them on the turkey again? What the hell are they called???

Anyway you propbably woulndt be able to do that being he is 3 inches already.
I wouldnt waste my time with them.
Try silver slides as mentioned above or freeze dried krill, chop up some shrimp or other white meat fish into small pieces.
If he isnt eating dont feed him for 4-5 days. He will projbably eat next time.

If not make sure your water params are proper and check for any signs of illness. How does he look (besides skinny)?
[/quote]

turkey baster i think


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow...I feel like an A$$!!
a baster. damn...I know they are used for a lot of marine/reef tanks.
WHy not try here.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

With my last group the bigger the P's were the messier they were with bloodworms. The 13 little babies I have now tear it up though. They'll eat a whole cube and then go clean up what ever they missed on the way down.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

buy freeze dried bloodworms thats what i did when i had baby reds.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

freeze dried bloodworms work the best. supposedly they dont lose any of the nutritional value in the process.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No signs of anything else. Swims in the power head constantly, always active, comes to the glass when he sees me comming with the silversides now. He is starting to fatten up.. Been trying to feed him a couple times a day to get some meat on his bones and I think its startin to work. He will eat then go chill in his safe spot for a while then next thing you know bout a hour later he is up and on the prowl again.. Yea I gave up on the bloodworms. Hate those things LOL. Im gonna try some earth worms this weekend and see how he takes to them. Are just regular worms or red worms better??? I didnt know if there was any nutritional differences between them or not. I dont figure that they will be a problem anything that moves in the tank he goes and inspects to see if he can eat it (including my hand LOL). I was doin a water change and wasnt payin attention and next thing I know he is right by my hand just lookin at it! I wanted to jerk my hand outta there but I figured that he would just go after it, so I just stopped what I was doin and he swam off. Thanks for all the help guys!!!!!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

The worm choice isnt a big deal just make sure they dont have additives like glow in the dark or something lol.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I didnt figure that they did just wanted to make sure. Maybe I could have a glow in the dark P LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

NIGHT CRAWLERS ARE A VERY GOOD CHOICE FOR YOUR P. THEY ARE GOOD FOR COLOR AND ARE A NICE "LIVE" ALTERNATIVE TO FEEDERS AND THE SUCH. I TRY TO FEED EARTHWORMS TO MY Ps AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. JUST MAKE SURE THEY DONT DIG INTO THE SUBSTRATE. I GET THEM FOR 2 DOLLARS AND CHANGE AT WALMART FOR 24. YOU WONT FIND A BETTER DEAL ANYWHERE UNLESS YOU HAVE THE ABILITY TO DIG THEM UP YOURSELF.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you do get your worms from a store, chances are they were transported in crushed newspaper.
The worms eat the newspaper, and subsequently the fish eat the newspaper as well.

It's best to pick some good, fresh moss or green grass from your yard, dampen it, and put the worms in it for 24 hours so the worms can sh*t all the newspaper out.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have alot of bait shops around my area and they sell worms. 99% of the places buy them from people who just dig them up. Im kinda lazy so I'll just pay $1.50 for a dozen.


----------

